# Painted one for free today



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

We have an annual festival here and many local businesses donate to the raffle. I donated a free bedroom repaint and we did it today. This is their daughters bedroom. She wanted a "Sky" color with glitter. They chose a color and I added the glitter. They were quite pleased with our work and asked for cards. Maybe it will lead to a few jobs, maybe not. Either way, its all good.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodland said:


> We have an annual festival here and many local businesses donate to the raffle. I donated a free bedroom repaint and we did it today. This is their daughters bedroom. She wanted a "Sky" color with glitter. They chose a color and I added the glitter. They were quite pleased with our work and asked for cards. Maybe it will lead to a few jobs, maybe not. Either way, its all good.



:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work, I hope it brings in work for you. Great way to get your name out there. You may not see direct results, but the long term results = priceless. :thumbup:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

freakin beautiful!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Hopefully it will lead to some more work for you. I did the same type of deal a few years ago and it worked out well for me. Nice job.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job Mike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Good for you.

Good business move, even if it only eventually gets you the rest of that house...which I'm sure it will (who else would they call now!?)

Very nice lookin' paint job too.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good Mike


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you cut that line right? Surely you didn't use tape :whistling2:


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Talk about taking the Free Room Painting to the hilt, I'm surprised they didn't have you do a 6-step Faux! 

Looks good!


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks Great! Nice and clean.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike's QP said:


> Talk about taking the Free Room Painting to the hilt, I'm surprised they didn't have you do a 6-step Faux!
> 
> Looks good!



"while you are here.. can you install the hologram graphics and make sure the virtual reality setup works? I want my son to come into the room thinking he is in space!" :blink:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

nEighter said:


> you cut that line right? Surely you didn't use tape :whistling2:


Tape? "I dont need no stinkin tape" :no: Frog tape sealed with WB Poly :thumbup: Shermax clear works well for sealing tape too


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Woodland like the colors , look at this pink and blue . It was quite fun .


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Nice work. Did you use the Divine sparkles for paint or something else?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

We donated a Painter for A Day for an auction item. Client won it for 200 and we just finished painting a bedroom for them. When I arrived to look at what she wanted done, she showed me two rooms she wanted completely repainted!


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Woodland like the colors , look at this pink and blue . It was quite fun .

looks great. dont give me any ideas.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

thats cool good job wood.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good Terry. Hiedi, we used Valspar paint on this one and got the sparles at Lowes.


----------

